# Dan Anderson - Bram Frank Seminar In Portland, Oregon



## Dan Anderson (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi All,

I want to let you know that Bram and I are teaching a two day seminar in Portland, Oregon on April 24/25, 1004.  We will cover the full gamut of Modern Arnis stick, knife and empty hand applications.  Click on the link provided and scroll down to the bottom of the page for data.

http://www.cssdnorthwest.com/

Best,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 24, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I want to let you know that Bram and I are teaching a two day seminar in Portland, Oregon on April 24/25, 1004. We will cover the full gamut of Modern Arnis stick, knife and empty hand applications. Click on the link provided and scroll down to the bottom of the page for data.
> 
> ...


My Best wishes to both Dan and Bram.

If anyone is in the neighborhood stop by pick up some techniques or concepts and then let us know about 

:asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi All,

A very quick review of the Bram & Dan show held this last weekend in Portland, OR.  It was one of the most enjoyable teaching experiences i've ever had.  An ovderview of the material taught was - 
*Day One:*
Dan - Modern Arnis basics with attention paid to fine detail
Bram - basic Gunting use in a closed position
Dan - Flow development
Bram - "Long cutting" - working with the original Presas family system (bolo)
*Day Two:*
Dan - Tapi-Tapi template including counters
Bram - Gunting modular system 1
Dan - empty hand Modern Arnis
Bram - continuation of Gunting modular system
We all had a great time!  Check the CSSD/SC website for photos from the event.  You'll actually see me with a blade in my hand  :enguard: 
The next one is Baton Rouge, LA at John Ralston's place on the 31st of July.  Be there or be square!

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like good information and a good time. 

Sometimes I wish the country was not so big  it would make it easier to see everyone more often.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 27, 2004)

Here are a couple of shots from the seminar.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks like you guys had a good time! How was the turn out?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm terrible at head counts.  It was 20 or so.

Dan

PS - Hey, I finally figured out (with a little help from Rich P.) on how to uplaod photos.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 27, 2004)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> I'm terrible at head counts.  It was 20 or so.
> 
> Dan
> 
> PS - Hey, I finally figured out (with a little help from Rich P.) on how to uplaod photos.




Looks good to me


----------



## Cruentus (May 3, 2004)

Looks like fun.

Dan-o, if you remember to do so, please send my regards to Bram.  :asian:


----------

